# HDMI output settings...



## mvision7m (Feb 9, 2013)

Case in point - I currently own a 55" Panasonic VT30 that was pro calibrated in Feb. 2012. When the set was calibrated I was using a PS3 as my blu-ray player (HDMI output set to "AUTO"). Subsequently I purchased and OPPO BDP-95 and even more recently a Spears & Munsil 2nd edition blu-ray calibration disc. Using the disc to verify the OPPO's HDMI output settings, I discovered that the setting of "AUTO" was not correctly showing Rec. 709. I contacted my calibrator who advised setting the OPPO's HDMI output to the 4:4:4 color space but that didn't show Rec. 709 correctly on the disc's color space pattern either. My VT30 was set to ISF night (I checked ISF day also, same results) mode at the time I was using the calibration disc. The color space pattern used on that disc only showed correct Rec. 709 when I set the OPPO's HDMI output to RGB video level. 

So, until getting this disc three weeks ago, I guess I was not seeing correct 709 color reproduction(?) since the player was set to AUTO and until I made this discovery and switched it to RGB video level. I found this strange and realized that most consumers may not ever get such a disc to verify their settings and make corrections and therefore even if they paid for a pro calibration, still may not be seeing the best possible picture on their calibrated display. I may not have ever known that "AUTO" was not showing 709 correctly had I not purchased this disc. I'd have always left the player in AUTO thinking that the player would choose the best possible output setting. 

My question is, if you have a pro calibrated set and sometime later find out that one or more of the output settings on your source device was set incorrectly (as I have with the color space setting), does changing it to the correct setting so that Rec. 709 appears correctly displayed in the color space pattern hurt any other performance parameter of the calibrated display? Does it change anything else (brightness, contrast etc) when you change color spaces? In other words, is there any chance that it will negate the pro cal? 

I didn't notice any negative change in any areas but someone with more experience and or knowledge may know for sure. Between the source (player) and the display there are so many settings that can negatively affect the PQ that it can be very confusing for many consumers to know just how to get the very best PQ out of both devices or to have both devices "playing nicely" with each other. Apparently AUTO does not always choose the appropriate options. 

I hope I wrote all of the above in a way that is clear enough to be understood. 

Thanks for any help, suggestions, info.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

mvision7m said:


> My question is, if you have a pro calibrated set and sometime later find out that one or more of the output settings on your source device was set incorrectly (as I have with the color space setting), does changing it to the correct setting so that Rec. 709 appears correctly displayed in the color space pattern hurt any other performance parameter of the calibrated display?


Possibly. I'd guess that it would change things. But I don't know if I'd classify it as "hurt". Your PS3 should have been set to output Y Pb/Cb Pr/Cr for BD/DVD Video Output.



mvision7m said:


> Does it change anything else (brightness, contrast etc) when you change color spaces? In other words, is there any chance that it will negate the pro cal?


I'd guess that brightness and contrast would change slightly as well. 

I have the new Spears & Munsil disc but I have yet to open it up. I'll have to check out the Rec 709 pattern that you're talking about. :scratch: Keep in mind that if the calibrator calibrated your display using a video generator, your display may be up to snuff and the Blu-ray player may be off. I'd keep two settings for the moment - the professionally calibrated one and the one that shows the Rec 709 pattern properly.


----------



## mvision7m (Feb 9, 2013)

mechman said:


> Possibly. I'd guess that it would change things. But I don't know if I'd classify it as "hurt". Your PS3 should have been set to output Y Pb/Cb Pr/Cr for BD/DVD Video Output.
> 
> I'd guess that brightness and contrast would change slightly as well.
> 
> I have the new Spears & Munsil disc but I have yet to open it up. I'll have to check out the Rec 709 pattern that you're talking about. :scratch: Keep in mind that if the calibrator calibrated your display using a video generator, your display may be up to snuff and the Blu-ray player may be off. I'd keep two settings for the moment - the professionally calibrated one and the one that shows the Rec 709 pattern properly.


Thanks for the input. After changing the OPPO's HDMI output setting from "AUTO" and 4:4:4 (my calibrator's suggestion) to "RGB video level", I went though the whole calibration program and all the patterns were showing correct so everything seems to be set up correctly. I'm not sure how much of a difference the change has genuinely made in actual PQ because I didn't do any A/B testing or whatever to verify but it's just good to know that the settings are correct nonetheless. That satisfaction of knowing I'm getting the most out of my calibrated display. I got the disc on a whim just to double check my player's output settings but also to calibrate the THX picture mode for watching normal TV via the coax input. I'm glad I did.


----------

